# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Магазин прячете

## Tathyana

Мне понадобились книги Прабхупады. Купить захотелось через Интернет-магазин, никуда не ходя. 
И вот выяснилось, что сделать это не так просто. 
Поиск в Интернете выдает все больше онлайн-версии книг в электронных библиотеках. С некоторым трудом в ходе поисков можно выйти на сайт BBT, но там в разделе "Где купить" дается ссылка на несуществующую страницу.
А здесь на http://krishna.ru тоже нет раздела "Магазин". А при щелчке по пункту "Книги" в меню получаешь лишь общую информацию и опять отсутствие ссылки, где купить. И только приглядевшись, замечаешь в правом столбце сайта рекламу магазина http://www.veda-market.ru. Так это и есть официальный интернет-магазин издательства?

Если цель - распространять книги Прабхупады, то, пожалуй, стоит максимально упростить покупку книг для посетителя интернета. Сейчас же все организовано словно бы так, чтобы человек сталкивался с трудностями при попытке купить книгу.

----------


## vijitatma das

Наше издательство не занимается книготорговлей, в том числе через интернет. Мы только печатаем книги и крупным оптом снабжаем ими организации, которые занимаются продажей (как правило это региональные Общества сознания Кришны либо книготорговые сети). Соответственно, никакого "своего" магазина у нас нет.

----------


## Tathyana

Подскажите тогда список надежных интернет-магазинов, где можно заказать книги Прабхупады с доставкой.

----------


## vijitatma das

Татьяна, у нас нет такой информации, поскольку наша сфера компетенции заканчивается там, где мы передаем партии книг региональным Обществам сознания Кришны. По каким каналам эти книги распространяются дальше - это уже не совсем наше дело.
В принципе, тот магазин, на который Вы даете ссылку, вполне надежный и авторитетный.

----------

